# Que motor poner a una ruleta de metraquilato?



## zonadjarn (Nov 20, 2007)

Bueno pues voy a realizar una especie de ruleta de la fortuna, la cual la voy a hacer en metraquilato de unos 1 a 1.5 metros de diametro y tengo dudas a la hora de elejir el motorcillo que la movera con un pulsador, parandose esta por inercia. ¿Alguien me podria ayudar en la eleccion del motor?...

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 20, 2007)

Te saldra por un paston  semejante diametro con metraquilado, tambien te puede servir otros materiales similares , no se como se llama pero es como el carton ondulado de las cajas,

http://www.plasticoscarrera.com/es/fichas/f_policarbonatocelular.htm

Te recomiendo pasar por grandes almacenes de material para las obras  o fontaneria.

Te puedes ahorras mucho dinero.

Motores depende del peso y de donde los puedas conseguir.

Un motor ideal para la ruleta son los motores paso a paso.. jijijjijij


Lo conectas por el puerto de impresora LPT mediante una adaptacion de potencia y un pequeño programa en Vbasic.

Motor
Circuito potencia
Optoacoplador de ranura para el cero
Pulsador/mano "inocente"
Ordenador

Lo divertido del tema es que puedes parar la ruleta justo donde tu quieras tal y como lo hacen los concursos de la TV.



Malo,malo maloso..............


----------



## zonadjarn (Nov 21, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Te saldra por un paston  semejante diametro con metraquilado, tambien te puede servir otros materiales similares , no se como se llama pero es como el carton ondulado de las cajas,
> 
> http://www.plasticoscarrera.com/es/fichas/f_policarbonatocelular.htm
> 
> ...



igual con 1 mtro de metraquilato es mas que de sobra para verse, diriamos que tiene q ser de metraquilato porque la rulenta entera estaria iluminada de forma suave para que se verian todos los "quesitos" y el quesito que esta en la parte de arriba seria el mas iluminado para señalarlo, la forma de pararlo me da igual q sea en Vb que con un pulsador para endencer y cnd quierra el tio que se pare por inercia. el grosor no seria mucho pero suficiente para que no se doble el metraquilato "si hay otro material que se puediera iluminar ya uqe ira ppgado ellvinilo me lo comentas.

Por cierto donde ver precios de motores paso a paso?...Saludos


----------



## zonadjarn (Nov 21, 2007)

Bueno, gracias por contestarme, en vez de motores paso a paso, ya que no me importa poder hacer trampas, no se podria hacer con algun motorcillo normal, el cual lo pueda mover durante un tiempo determinado por un pulsador sin que coja demasiada velocidad?...Saludos



P.D-->Sin usar reductores, porque el presupuesto no da para mucho.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 21, 2007)

Un motor comun y corriente sacado de cualquier artefacto con dos poleas chiquitas no sirve?
Me parece que sera mas barato que PAP, tendria una velocidad regulada y podria ser mas chico y alcanzarle la fuerza.

Por metraquilato o metraquilado se refieren al polimetacrilato, es decir el acrilico que todos conocemos?
Si es asi va a salir un riñon la rueda de la fortuna.

Saludos.


----------



## zonadjarn (Nov 21, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Un motor comun y corriente sacado de cualquier artefacto con dos poleas chiquitas no sirve?
> Me parece que sera mas barato que PAP, tendria una velocidad regulada y podria ser mas chico y alcanzarle la fuerza.
> 
> Por metraquilato o metraquilado se refieren al polimetacrilato, es decir el acrilico que todos conocemos?
> ...



mas o menos de cuantos cv podria ser? ya que de velocidad no necesitamos casi nada.

Lo del metraquilato me refiero al transparente ese que encuentras por los bares....Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Fijate en el motor de limpiaparabrisas de automovil. Es facil de manejar y tiene reduccion a sinfin y corona.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lo del motor paso a paso,solo era una idea pero no es ni mucho menos la mejor, era para dar un poco de polemica.

Los motores paso a paso se pueden conseguir  facilmente en impresoras, pero requieren  electronica adicional para su control.

El peso es uno de los parametros mas importantes, sobretodo en la arrancada.

Lo mas facil es utilizar motores de 12V como nos comenta fogonado de un limpia de un desguace. Lo malo sera el sistema de freno que puede que sea muy busco y sea necesario jugar con algo sencillo de electronica.

Tambien podria servirte un motor de una moto de juguete para niños.

Motores de red creo que se te ira el presupuesto.

El material que te comentaba es transparente, se utiliza en bañeras, divisiones.. creo que sera mas barato y liviano, pero es mas fragil.

Te recomiendo que pases por los almacenes de material de la construccion y material de griferia, se aprende mucho hablando con la gente con cortesia y humildad ysinceridad  esplicando lo que quieres hacer. Te lo digo por experiencia, me han sacado mas de un apuro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Ahora que lo mencionas, es cierto tendra una parada brusca, se podria acoplar a la rueda mediante algun tipo de embrague a resorte o acople flexibl que permita un deslizamiento de la rueda cuando el motor se detiene.
La forma electronica podria ser una resistencia de bajo valor que siga alimentando el motor con poca intensidad, esto reducira la brusquedad del frenado.


----------



## zonadjarn (Nov 22, 2007)

Lo de que se detenga lo dejariamos en manos de la inercia, no necesitaria frenar el motor, simplemente con el pulsador lo soltaria y como no va a mucha velocida no tardaria mucho en para.....Saludos


----------



## zonadjarn (Nov 22, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Fijate en el motor de limpiaparabrisas de automovil. Es facil de manejar y tiene reduccion a sinfin y corona.



Sera lo suficientemente potente?....Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 22, 2007)

La potencia si lo haces liviano no necesitara ser mucha. Un motorcito de limpiaparabrisas, quizás uno de lavadora se pueda adaptar también, siempre con una reducción para disminuir velocidad. Las poleas son fáciles de montar y baratas.
Una idea así bien loca, para que siga girando a manos de la inercia, armarlo sobre un piñon de bicicleta, asi quedara girando un largo rato y hará el ruidito y todo.
El material que te recomendaban es policarbonato alveolar, es mucho mas barato que el metacrilato o el policarbonato compactos, ademas de mucho mas liviano. Cuesta aproximadamente un 20% mas que el vidrio (eso había averiguado yo).

Saludos.


----------



## supermote (Jun 10, 2009)

Lo del frenado lo puedes solucionar con condensadores.

Un motor de un limpiaparabrisas te vale de sobra para lo que mencionas.

Si quieres uno pequeño y con fuerza busca en algún desguace el motor del elevalunas de algun Golf, o Passat o Jetta de los nuevos, que son muy planos, que esos de fuerza te van sobrados.


----------

